

Ask HN: Have everything but the domain for a side project? - brandnewlow

Side project checklist:<p>Concept? Check.<p>Design? Check.<p>Implementation? Check.<p>Hosting? Check.<p>Friends (guinea pigs) to test it? Check.<p>Domain?   Er...some guy has a rarely updated blog sitting on the domain I want to use for this.  I've contacted him to ask about buying it from him, but doubt I'd get it cheaply.<p>I could always pull a "thefacebook" and go with something lame, but would rather not.<p>What would you do in the meantime?
======
davidcuddeback
There's nothing that says the blogger will ever give up his domain. My
suggestion is to start thinking of new names. You might even end up with a
better name than you have now.

------
ScottWhigham
I'd find a new name and go with it. How about using some of these:

<http://www.makewords.com/default.aspx>

<http://www.nameboy.com/index.php>

------
oscardelben
maybe try with <keyword>app ?

